# Has anyone ordered from a website?



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

I found a website that I am mainly using to learn about the different species of marine life. 

I am wary about ordering from this website, but has anyone ordered from them or have a reason not to purchase off the web in general?

Thank you.


The site is Saltwater Fish and Supplies at Saltwaterfish.com

Cheers,


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know of no reason not to purchase off the Web as I do it all the time. I have Norton AntiVirus 360 and visit secured sites. I have ordered from liveaquaria.com and have been 100% satisfied. All my purchases were related to freshwater but I know others on this forum have used liveaquaria.com for saltwater purchases and they were also satisfied.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry buddy, but the this web site is just trying to get you to purchase a fish. It is not a good source of education.

The BiColor is one of the most difficult Centropyge species to care for in an aquarium. The web site says " They do very well in aquariums" which is absolutely not true.

The next fish I selected to test the honesty of this site was the Lemark Angelfish, also well known to be extremely difficult to care for. It was listed as "Easy" under care requirements.

So, third time is a charm, right...

I picked the next obvious fish, the Mandarine Goby. This fish is only possible to care for if you have a ton of live rock, a refugium, and a large tank with tremendous copepod populations. The web site claims it is suitable for a 10 gallon aquarium.

This site is a joke. Sorry.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

RIGHT ON pasfur ! You go ! great example. I've ordered freshwater fish and my only advice i would give is to agree on the size of the fish at shipping, because they ship them as small as possible that probably influences the price plus the less the water they ship the lower the shipping cost. Often the fish are so small they don't survive once put in a larger tank. I paid $120 for shipping and i could hardly see the almost translucent fishies, several did not survive.like $143.00 for the fish alone.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.

How about this liveaquaria, because I just spent two hours looking at some good potential starter marine life. Are they correct in their ratings? I completely based my "wishlist" on their ratings. Ah jeez, I hope they're right.

Either way i'll ask you folks before any purchase...which is far away from where I stand, one day into salt mixing


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

BiColor listed as Moderate, Coral Beauty listed as Easy. That is a good sign.

They have a "Saltwater Beginners" area and I like their selection and agree with the recommendations.

They list the Clown Tang as being "Expert Only" and Power Brown Tang as being "Moderate", again both great evaluations of these fish.

They list the Spiney Box Pufferfish as "Difficult", which is another good judgement. 

I like these guys at LiveAquaria.com. I may have to order some livestock from them to see how it goes.

By the way, when you see "moderate", you should stay away from these fish. Moderate means almost difficult in the marine hobby, which usually means "dead" unless you have some experience. Stick with the "easy" fish for a couple of years until you gain a keen eye and experience.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

There goes a quarter of my list  Sounds good


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how about we hear what you are planning on stocking, that way we can offer direct feedback.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Well realistically I have no plans on getting any livestock for at least a month, if not more. Gonna purchase the live rock and sand, possibly a protein skimmer this weekend, far before I get the livestock and after a month of running the tank, I would like to ensure all my tank levels are what they need to be. I really don't wanna waste cash on livestock that's gonna die. Makes no sense, especially from what i've read and heard from you guys on chemical levels within the tank. 

We'll see, i'm just starting to look around for ideas. When I come to the point of purchasing livestock, I will definitely throw the post up here and take a look at what you guys say. I think I would purchase corals and such before any fish. I'm assuming, out of common sense, that it would be a good idea to establish the reef before adding fish?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, I searched Saltwater Fish forums and saltwaterfish.com came up and they have a message board and it made me think of this thread. I'd prolly ask people that aren't owners and have a lower comment count what their exp with this site is... just a thought.


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

i have used this website they over night Fedex fish two you. I would not us it in less your LFS dose not have what you need. never got fish but have purchased live rock and sand from there.


----------

